# I am like a bee in yer bonnet?



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

Someone wanted to know if there had EVER been unanswered questions on KP so here ya go..help me find this EXACT pattern.?..translated to English...)I know I am not very flexible)

P.s. teach me to surf on pinterest


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Gorgeous - good luck!!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

That is stunning, I will checking for responses to this post.


----------



## tanjalg (Jul 28, 2016)

Find this on Pinterest


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well! It is a whatchamacallit, designed by whatshername, back in 1945, on page 350 of Nonamebook! Easy to find! ????????????


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## koholmes (Nov 1, 2017)

Beautiful, if you find more comprehensive directions, I would love to have the pattern!


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

the sweater pattern would be nice as well..AM I GREEDY?


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

It would take a lot of effort, but I would try to work it out myself by knitting the top of the hat and then picking up stitches to make the sides on a circular needle. If that didn't work, I'd do both pieces separately and sew them together. The patterns themselves aren't that difficult looking.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I am not very creative OR brave OR mathematically inclined...IF I had a straight forward pattern for both , maybe I could follow it...


----------



## tanjalg (Jul 28, 2016)

The pattern is translated in English. You have to enlarge the foto.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

This is very similar to Drops pattern - https://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=4284&cid=17

The cable on the grey one is Moss Stitch Diamond over 15 st. - http://www.lionbrand.com/stitchfinder/knitting-cable-moss-stitch-diamond/

and this link shows more of the construction of the top. http://lagrenouilletricote.com/bonnet-au-tricot The chart is also clearer on this link.

A little effort could produce the exact hat, or you could use the Drops pattern and insert your own cable design.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is gorgeous! And enough of a pattern to figure out the rest of it. Pull over is quite lovely also.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

It is different , beautiful and shown in grey, I would even maybe try it!


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

Alas , I guess i need to choose a simpler pattern as it is too abbreviated in the pic even in translation..


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

It really is beautiful and i wish I were clever enough to figure it out, but no


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Close: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-cables-hat


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

Really close..thanks!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

There is one, this or very similar, in an old Vogue magazine.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

Can you scan it?


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is gorgeous! And enough of a pattern to figure out the rest of it. Pull over is quite lovely also.


Janet, if you can figure it out, some of us would probaby buy the pattern from you!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

motherdawg said:


> Someone wanted to know if there had EVER been unanswered questions on KP so here ya go..help me find this EXACT pattern.?..translated to English...)I know I am not very flexible)
> 
> P.s. teach me to surf on pinterest


Ha ha ha! So how long did it take for an amazing link to a very similar pattern on Ravelry???

Ps don't bother with Pinterest.......????‍♀


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

crispie said:


> Close: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-cables-hat


Brilliant response and most certainly close enough.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

picky me...the top of the hat is quite different to my eye...I want more of the Jackie -o pillbox style...I know, I know..how does it feel to want..and yes I would PAY for the sweater and hat pattern if someone was of a mind to write it up in language /manner I could understand...I am old and def not of a mindset to just figure it out...meantime i will drool...


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

motherdawg said:


> picky me...the top of the hat is quite different to my eye...I want more of the Jackie -o pillbox style...I know, I know..how does it feel to want..and yes I would PAY for the sweater and hat pattern if someone was of a mind to write it up in language /manner I could understand...I am old and def not of a mindset to just figure it out...meantime i will drool...


Oh well, good luck then ????‍♀


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

motherdawg said:


> Someone wanted to know if there had EVER been unanswered questions on KP so here ya go..help me find this EXACT pattern.?..translated to English...)I know I am not very flexible)
> 
> P.s. teach me to surf on pinterest


Can you do regular Aran knitting ? If so I suspect you could adapt this pattern using any hat pattern . 
Pinterest I can't make head or tail of it , sorry .


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

mossstitch said:


> Can you do regular Aran knitting ? If so I suspect you could adapt this pattern using any hat pattern .
> Pinterest I can't make head or tail of it , sorry .


By her own admission the OP is not very flexible.....????????????


----------



## Lanadonna (Feb 4, 2014)

Gorgeous ! I see that a few people have already solved your dilemma ! This is waay over my skill set, tho.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I do not know why I did not remember but my GD in law speaks fluent Russian. If I could get the original pattern I could ask her to translate for us. It may take some time as she is studying for her masters. Any way I could get the original pattern?


----------



## Gail in Mexico (Aug 2, 2015)

Gosh, that's pretty!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Found these



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763961683650/

http://lespelotesdesev.canalblog.com/archives/2016/04/17/33676449.html


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Love this pattern. 
I would like to try a similar pattern, not so fancy, for my Sis, she has worn hats all her life, she is 70, and has
been I'll for over a year now, a little cheering up with a new hat would be nice for her.
Anyone got a simple pattern in that style, or tell me what to search for, that style?


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

jdh said:


> Love this pattern.
> I would like to try a similar pattern, not so fancy, for my Sis, she has worn hats all her life, she is 70, and has
> been I'll for over a year now, a little cheering up with a new hat would be nice for her.
> Anyone got a simple pattern in that style, or tell me what to search for, that style?


Absolutely not similar Iâm afraid but I really like this one!

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spirale-3


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

crispie said:


> Close: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-cables-hat


Close enough for me!!! I have it printed off now!!


----------



## ms88keys (May 28, 2016)

Great minds found quick solutions!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh, wow, what a challenge. I wonder if I could use the Ravelry pattern for the bottom and the Russian one for the crown? I'm not as adventurous as I was at 35, when I'd blithely charge into any project. Maybe I need to restretch this ole brain.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow. Beautiful. If you get an answer, I would be interested as well.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmm what is OP..odd person?...I guess I would modify not flexible to moderately(easily)"challenged"...


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

motherdawg said:


> Hmm what is OP..odd person?...I guess I would modify not flexible to moderately(easily)"challenged"...


Original Poster.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I love the pattern, not sure my knitting skills are up to making the hat though!


----------



## allisonrya (May 29, 2015)

motherdawg said:


> picky me...the top of the hat is quite different to my eye...I want more of the Jackie -o pillbox style...I know, I know..how does it feel to want..and yes I would PAY for the sweater and hat pattern if someone was of a mind to write it up in language /manner I could understand...I am old and def not of a mindset to just figure it out...meantime i will drool...


ok - to me the differences between the one on ravelry and the one you pictured. the one on ravelry uses 110 stitches the one here 130. The one here is knit with a tighter guage than the one on ravelry. The other difference is that the cable pattern on ravelry is 11 stitches wide and the one pictured here 13.

I believe it is the tighter gauge that is make the hat here look so different to you.

You should use that free ravelry pattern and make the above adjustments.

good luck.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

What a stunning hat.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trellis-and-moss-stitch-hat


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Gorgeous


----------



## Amyah (Oct 17, 2017)

Aaaaaahhhhh! Would I LOVE to read russian! Darn, they have beautiful, gorgeous patterns.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

hildy3 said:


> Well! It is a whatchamacallit, designed by whatshername, back in 1945, on page 350 of Nonamebook! Easy to find! ????????????


Love the response!


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

More and More I see "foreign" patterns that I like and for some reason they do not translate when the computer asks me if I want them in English...teasing me...


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

tanjalg said:


> Find this on Pinterest


I think you win! I see the translation into English. Good job!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

motherdawg said:


> Hmm what is OP..odd person?...I guess I would modify not flexible to moderately(easily)"challenged"...


OP = Original poster. Odd person if you prefer though ????????????


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been called worse..


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And I was going to say that sometimes the answer is that it can't be found! But here it is almost straight away. And later a better chart. And it looks great I really like it. I'm going to China next month and it will be reasonably cold. Might knit this to take with me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

crispie said:


> Close: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-cables-hat


That is close indeed- but I prefer the more subtle decreases on the original.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

motherdawg said:


> I am not very creative OR brave OR mathematically inclined...IF I had a straight forward pattern for both , maybe I could follow it...


Can you follow charts?
I'm going to try it in the next month so could probably rewrite the pattern as I go but I won't have time to write the chart out.
Hoping that the yarn I am planning to use will be firm enough though as it is quite soft and so may not stand up nicely. But I have already done a cowl in the yarn so they may as well match. And should do some mitts as well. Better get a move on! Could put the cable on the back of the mitten.

I've just been looking at the Lionbrand 15 stitch cable that was posted and that looks the same and has the details of how to do the stitches etc so I will use that as it is the same size stitch pattern. On second looks it uses 15 stitches but the original actually uses 13 as the other 2 stitches aren't used in the cable edge.

Should be easy enough to add a stitch to the Ravelry or decrease one from the Lionbrand.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trellis-and-moss-stitch-hat


Ravelry site says no longer available. :sm03:


----------



## Dale Ann (Dec 23, 2013)

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS..I did see this pattern written in French..


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes charts I can figure out. You go woman!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

motherdawg said:


> Yes charts I can figure out. You go woman!


Much as I want to start it not sure when I will do so- especially as I head to China in a few weeks and have a few items to finish first. 
Actually no- this is one of those I want to finish before I go!
I have just posted a picture of a cowl I want to do on Facebook and I was going to make that comment there so got myself confused!


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> That is stunning, I will checking for responses to this post.


On most pictures (yes on this one) you can right click and then select (resize). You can click on the 'enlarge 50%') and the pattern will, of course, get larger. You can then right click on your new, larger pattern and choose the 'enlarge 50%' again, etc. You will eventually loose something in the clarity but you can decide when it's large enough and still readable. Good luck!


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

beanscene said:


> Absolutely not similar Iâm afraid but I really like this one!
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spirale-3


This would look very "Dr. Seuss" if it were in multiple colors, I love it!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

farrieremily said:


> This would look very "Dr. Seuss" if it were in multiple colors, I love it!


Oh yes! What a good idea........


----------

